# Pop Gear



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Which brands, sizes are y'all using? Anybody make their own? I've been collecting the needed materials for a while now. I'm looking forward to making up a few rigs, but I really wonder if it's worth the money and time it takes.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't use pop gear.
I like dodgers better. Less friction in the water so I can see and feel the bite a lot better.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> I don't use pop gear.
> I like dodgers better. Less friction in the water so I can see and feel the bite a lot better.


+1. I gave up on popgear, havent used it in 5 or 6 years now.

-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

WeaselBrandGameCalls said:


> Which brands, sizes are y'all using? Anybody make their own? I've been collecting the needed materials for a while now. I'm looking forward to making up a few rigs, but I really wonder if it's worth the money and time it takes.


In my opinion, it is always worth the time it takes. You get a lot of satisfaction from catching a fish on something you made. I've caught a fish on a lure I made and I've caught a fish on a rod I made. I want to catch a fish on a rod I made with a lure I made and a reel that I've refinished. You won't save money on making stuff for yourself. But you do get an opportunity to customize it to the way you want.

I haven't ever made pop gear but I've looked into it. I've used a lot of Lhur-Jensen pop-gear and especially the cowbells. They are heavy but if you are taking people fishing sometimes pop-gear is great to give people a high likelihood of catching fish. I think it is worth having in the tackle box if and when you need it.

If you like fishing with pop-gear, do it. Later on, you can try branching out and fishing with dodgers or some other trolling gear.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, folks. I do have a couple of dodgers I can always use, but I really would rather make my own from recycled materials. I have some new and recycled spinner blades, rudders, etc. That's why I thought I'd put some gear together as I too like catching fish or taking animals with my own homemade equipment.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

WeaselBrandGameCalls said:


> Thanks for the replies, folks. I do have a couple of dodgers I can always use, but I really would rather make my own from recycled materials. I have some new and recycled spinner blades, rudders, etc. That's why I thought I'd put some gear together as I too like catching fish or taking animals with my own homemade equipment.


So do I.
I have added a small blade to a few flies in the past.
I also make Pistol Pete type flies.
I pour my bullets and round ball for my muzzle loaders and I pour my own jig heads.
Be sure to give us some pictures of the fish that you catch with your home made lures.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

WeaselBrandGameCalls said:


> Thanks for the replies, folks. I do have a couple of dodgers I can always use, but I really would rather make my own from recycled materials. I have some new and recycled spinner blades, rudders, etc. That's why I thought I'd put some gear together as I too like catching fish or taking animals with my own homemade equipment.


Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!

When you get a few together, post some pictures. I'd love to see them.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Look at mackslures.com. They have some equiptment, I wouldn't call it popgear, but it has less water resistance and they sell the components.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd make your own, then you are one of the fishing elite. If it works great, who knows you could have a paid hobby. If not it's very satisfying and guaranteed that you won't get skunked.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I had 40 strings of pop-gear at 1 point. I now have 3 and about 25 dodgers. I have not ran p-gear for 3 years now. Too heavy and too much drag.
Hookjaw Brimhall makes his own popgear, you might want to hit him up for some tips or ideas. Good luck and looking forward to seeing your creations.


----------

